# Pond liner for 'potable' water



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not sure where to ask this question, so I'll start it here. Please feel free to move it or link it if it should be elsewhere.

We're looking at building a 'pond' around a natural spring on our property but can't seem to come up with a pond liner that wouldn't leach toxic stuff. Does anyone know of a supplier of pond liners that would be good for potable water supply? Perhaps something used for cistern systems or something?


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.sanitred.com/WaterTank.htm

Check Sanitred. It's a paint-on product that makes a water-tight seal and is safe for drinking water.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Check out the Stoney Creek Equipment website. I bought my pond liner from them and I think they sell liners suitable for drinking water.

Just so you know a spring does not guarantee clean water. You'll need to test it to be sure and repeat the test at different seasons.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you!! I'll check them out. We're also going to have the spring tested as well. Might have a high nitrate level in it, but that can be filtered out. We're thinking of an alternate water source, even if it's just for watering the garden and animals. It's either this or a cistern system, but that may be more work and $$$.

Thanks again!!


----------



## garciacarlos (Jan 20, 2021)

AverageJo said:


> I'm not sure where to ask this question, so I'll start it here. Please feel free to move it or link it if it should be elsewhere.
> 
> We're looking at building a 'pond' around a natural spring on our property but can't seem to come up with a pond liner that wouldn't leach toxic stuff. Does anyone know of a supplier of pond liners that would be good for potable water supply? Perhaps something used for cistern systems or something?


hello 🙋‍♂️ ,have you heard about the hdrpe pond liner? this is a great option! take a look at pondlinerusa.com. Have a great day❗


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Post is 10 years old, OP hasn't logged on in over 5 years. They have either found a liner or given up the project.


----------

